# BFbW #2: Art of the Week



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ART OF THE WEEK 
*This week's featured art, "Female Betta" was drawn by Perseusmom!*









 Want your art to be featured in the next issue? 
Send your art via PM to Teeneythebetta by Wednesday, October 10th at midnight EST.
This week we have no theme, so you are free to send in your choice of betta related art! ​


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice, reminds me of pokemon.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for posting my art, I see a few places that I missed to erase...lol My drawings never look as good when I take a picture of it to post plus the camera really picks up all the mistakes...lol Oh well try and try again I do love to draw ! I drew this with pencil but sometimes I do them using my iphone app called Art Studio and its really neat and there is a free version you can try so if you have iphones and like to draw and paint check it out.

Also after I took the picture of the drawing with my iphone I loaded it on Picasa 3 and did the two colors tint on it.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Thanks ChoclateBetta !


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I soo love that..It is soo cute..Congrats Perseusmom for the great art of that adorable lil betta, with the polka dots on the dorsal


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Thanks so much Lelei I am happy you like it and that is so sweet of you to say !!!


----------

